# online conformation training resources?



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im trying to get into handling and i was wondering if anyone out there has knowledge of online resources to learn from? good YouTube videos or anything like that would be greatly appreciated! I have contacted the only place that i can find around within reasonable driving distance to my home that has classes for conformation and i will hopefully get the ball rolling in that avenue. Thanks for any help you may have 

Nic


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What breed are we talking?


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I hard been preparing to purchase a show quality Airedale or Giant Schnauzer, between one of those breeds


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Honestly, the best training you'll get is hands on. That's the only way you'll learn how to handle YOUR dog the best, since every dog needs to be handled differently. You need to learn how to present your dog the best to the judge rather that be making a bad front, an over/under angled rear, or a wonky topline look better. Only other handlers can show you those tips. 

I'd ask your breeder if you are going to see them what to do, and get a video recorder to record your practices so you can see what you are doing wrong. Hang out at shows and watch then handlers and see what they do. Pull up conformation videos on Youtube and watch them. Best you can do.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Totally agree with the above. You really need to do hands on and have people correct and help you. Its hard to understand unless you see it. And you don't want to learn it wrong.


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate it


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

As everyone has aready said hands on with your dog is the best. But Will Alexander has made some nice youtube videos that you make want to check out. Here's his first video in his "Dog Show Tips" series.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not in competitions, so take it for what its worth, but I like youtube to get an idea of what it's supposed to look like or get a "visual definition" of what's in the AKC rule book (I don't compete, but I want to teach it right regardless). 

Once you got an idea in your head, having someone show you how and give you some pointers is great (no such luck here), and of course, you are going to have to tweak (hands-on or what you learn in vids) and consider what your dog is thinking of and any quirks your dog gives.


----------

